# How do i figure out how much fertilizer ive used & what i need?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So I bought a bag of pennington 34-0-0 from domyown and at their recommendation spread it using the 3rd setting on my scotts edge mini spreader. No clue how much N that is per 1k sq ft or anything. That was nearly a month ago. We have gotten a ton of rain in the last week as well and so was wondering how would i know when its time do it again and how much i put down? Is this even a good product to put down or should i use something else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can probably find a good product locally for cheaper. This one is mostly urea. A 50lb bag of urea can be purchased for $20.

This product is 34% nitrogen by weight. Summer is almost here, so let's not over do it. Let's target 0.5lb of N/ksqft. That will be 1.5lb of this product per ksqft (0.5/.34). Borrow the bathroom scale and weight the amount for your 12k (12*1.5 = 18lb) using a 5gallon bucket. Weight yourself with the empty bucket first and then with the fertilizer and do the math.

Then place this amount into the spreader at a low setting and spread it evenly.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Out of interest, why did you use that product?

You've put down nitrogen only, that's the 34 number on the bag. This will make your grass grow upwards! Hoorah! Right? 
Let's see. That's 34% of the weight of the product you've put down. How much do you have left in the bag? Take the bag weight (normally 50lb) and take off what you have left. Times that number by .34 (34% nitrogen, as in 34-0-0) for the amount in lb you've put down. 
eg, if you have 15lb left in the bag you have used 35lb. 35 X .34 = 11.9lb of nitrogen.
Let's say, and hope, you spread 35lbs on the area size in your profile of 12ksqft. 
That's pretty much about 1lb per 1000sqft.
If, IF this is the rate you applied then you sir, have escaped by the skin of your teeth. You have applied exactly the recommended rate. 
Based on what you said in your post, that you "have no clue how much N that is per ksqft or anything", please double check first before you apply anything. Nobody would want to make costly mistakes for ourselves, our neighbors or our environment. Peace out :bandit:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

TheWhiteWizard said:


> Out of interest, why did you use that product?
> 
> You've put down nitrogen only, that's the 34 number on the bag. This will make your grass grow upwards! Hoorah! Right?
> Let's see. That's 34% of the weight of the product you've put down. How much do you have left in the bag? Take the bag weight (normally 50lb) and take off what you have left. Times that number by .34 (34% nitrogen, as in 34-0-0) for the amount in lb you've put down.
> ...





g-man said:


> You can probably find a good product locally for cheaper. This one is mostly urea. A 50lb bag of urea can be purchased for $20.
> 
> This product is 34% nitrogen by weight. Summer is almost here, so let's not over do it. Let's target 0.5lb of N/ksqft. That will be 1.5lb of this product per ksqft (0.5/.34). Borrow the bathroom scale and weight the amount for your 12k (12*1.5 = 18lb) using a 5gallon bucket. Weight yourself with the empty bucket first and then with the fertilizer and do the math.
> 
> Then place this amount into the spreader at a low setting and spread it evenly.


I went to doyouown which is maybe 10 mins from one locations i frequently work at and picked up some pre emergent as well as a some fertilizer for some trees i planted and asked what they recommended for my lawn. This is what they recommended and at the setting they recommended i spread it at. Not sure why they recommend that probably overstocked on it and looking to move it or something. I will weigh what i have left in the bag tonight although i threw out some left over i had in the spreader so i wont know exactly how much i put down. Then work my way backwards to see more or less how much i put down.


----------

